# Wow what a meeting



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I have seen these type of tanks in a couple of pet shops, not that big and of course, not that nice. The tanks were beautiful, the descriptions were wonderful and I love the way you and your wife can share the same but different hobby. thanks for having us over.


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes, it was a very good meeting. The tanks were beautiful! I also enjoyed seeing everyone again, its been a few months.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Fred, thanks so much for hosting! The tanks are great, and I have lusted for that DAS paludarium design ever since we visited the factory last year. You and your wife have the best example I've ever seen.


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

Great meeting, thanks for hosting Fred. Excellent Dutch style aquariums (go figure).


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

thank you Fred for hosting. meeting was great. please thank your wife and daughter for allowing us to invade their space


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for hosting.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Great meeting! Thanks for hosting Fred.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Pics please for those of us too far away to attend.


----------



## lrulff (Jan 23, 2011)

Dang ,,,, I missed the meeting again. 

Will try make it next time.


----------



## dbot (Aug 23, 2013)

It was a good meeting. Lot's of people!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Missing you guys! So glad you had a great meeting. Just too many irons in the fire. Got too many fires to put out!


----------

